# Ferry Tickets.



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Needed to come over to the UK Calais to Dover, so went on the net the day before I wanted to travel, to book a single ticket as I had no fixed return date. P&O, Norfolkline, and the Tunnel were just having a laugh, so I tried Sea France and got a quote of £90. Thought I would try Direct Ferries and for the same crossing, with Sea France I paid £30 +.88p surcharge, a big saving. 

Coming back via Dover, I had no reservation so went to the Sea France desk and was Quoted £92. for the 12pm crossing. Guess what ? I drove back to the Dover Exchange office and purchased a ticket for the same crossing for £52. 
Sea France must pay commission to these brokers, so why don't they discount the tickets direct ? Doesn't make any sense to me at all.
Pete.


----------



## 113999 (Jul 4, 2008)

I can tell you a similar one: A few years ago I booked on line with Norfolk for a return passage to the UK 2 weeks in advance, £30.00.

When we arrived on the ferry a van behind on the parking deck asked what I paid for the passage, I told hem "£30.00". He said, I have just paid on arrival at the checkin and I paid £125.00!!

Never go to the ferry with out pre-booking!!

Doug


----------

